# Bank of America gave purchase info to fed investigators



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Got this info in an email. Bank of America gave federal investigators information from 211 customers who made purchases in DC before and after the riot.









Security experts blast Bank of America for helping feds in Capitol riot probe


Security experts — including the NYPD’s former top cop — ripped Bank of America for reportedly handing over customer data to the feds probing the Capitol riots, warning Saturday of a “fishing exped…




nypost.com





I got rid of my BOA card years ago when they started foreclosing on non-customers and BOA announced they didn't want their cards used for ammo and firearm purchases.


----------



## RJ2019 (Aug 27, 2019)

How is BofA still in business? I often wonder... probably do a lot of government accounts and such.


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

The riots were in Kenosha, Portland and other areas that had complicit governors and mayors. The 1/6 kabuki theater was just that. The little move covers the big move. 

Anyway, carry on.....many of us see the players and they show their hands.


----------



## doc- (Jun 26, 2015)

RJ2019 said:


> How is BofA still in business? I often wonder... probably do a lot of government accounts and such.


The purpose of those BO Administration banking laws was to get rid of small, community banks. All those regulations were intended to make it too expensive for them to compete. That eaves us with 5 super-sized banking outfits ("too large to fail") who are now appreciative of the govt and complicit with them...

.It's not that they gave up the info to the govt it's that they gave it up without a warrant.

BTW- that's why the gov want so do away with cash and go to all credit cards-- not so they get more revenue, but so they can track you better.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

You have to wonder about the coming years


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Maybe read those privacy notice letters you get in the mail from your bank/investment/cable/credit card/insurance/etc company before you throw them in the trash next time, at least so you can say you have.


----------

